# Condom vending machines to be installed in BPO's



## hellknight (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems to me that the government has taken a right step after a long, long time.. Its going to install Condom vending machines in some BPO's coz acc. to the sources.. people are having unprotected sex with multiple partners during the night shift.. so the best way to avoid AIDS would be to install Condom vending machines..

Source


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 13, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Seems to me that the government has taken a right step after a long, long time.. Its going to install Condom vending machines in some BPO's coz acc. to the sources.. people are having unprotected sex with multiple partners during the night shift.. so the best way to avoid AIDS would be to install Condom vending machines..
> 
> Source



I think they shud install mala-D vending machines too.


----------



## genxguy (Sep 15, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I think they shud install mala-D vending machines too.



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## blueshift (Sep 15, 2008)

Weird and good.


----------



## Pravas (Sep 15, 2008)

Though It Prevent Infections but Incourage Sex..dont you think so


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

hellknight said:


> ...people are having unprotected sex with multiple partners during the night shift...



Now that's what I call mixing work with pleasure. Maybe after Desperate Housewives, they should start Desperate BPO Employees as well. 



Pravas said:


> Though It Prevent Infections but Incourage Sex..dont you think so



If you can't beat them, protect them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^lool for the multiple partners.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
Today:
Boy: Let's go for the movies. I have two free tickets and we'll get free pop-corn as well. Are you coming?

Girl: Ummm... OK.

In future:
Boy: Let's have sex. I have free condoms. And they are dotted as well. Are you coming?

Girl: Hell yeah!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

They should keep female condoms also

All jokes apart India has higest number of HIV+ patients in the world, so step like these are desprately needed.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2008)

Still too young for ***


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha, instead of stepping up a no sex in office policy, they are actually inviting it with vending condoms.

They might as well put up some extra tables for the adventurous.


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> They might as well put up some extra tables for the adventurous.



haha..lol...


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> They might as well put up some extra tables for the adventurous.



And why not a few well furnished rooms while they're at it.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> And why not a few well furnished rooms while they're at it.


hmmm... *"The Future Is Open" *


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

This is getting seriously funny


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

Modern brothels...lolz


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

^^


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL You even get paid for the fun! Why not have salary deduction, vending machines are sure to be vandalized!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2008)

safe sex use condom 

_Funny but not rightly cool pic removed_


----------



## hellknight (Sep 15, 2008)

hey come on nightmare.. please remove that picture.. come on man.. this is insane..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 16, 2008)

there is no porn contains yaar and nothing vulgar thing


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 16, 2008)

why doesnt the government install some in muslim dominant areas which have been traditionally averse to family planning measures?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Because when people are seen using the machines, they may be defamed in the society, or may be subjected to violence. People have to grow up by themselves, when it comes to traditional areas, sadly.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 16, 2008)

For One Night @ the Call Centre ....


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 17, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> For One Night @ the Call Centre ....



Hell Yeah!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> For One Night @ the Call Centre ....


No, for One Nighters@the Call Centre.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 24, 2008)

my experience @ the call center...

god , what a world .

well, the govt must have felt that its no use in banning sex at work place.people do banned things more these days...so better prevent.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> Modern brothels...lolz



Ya with a 24" LCD playin arousing material and mics to magnify the sounds......LOLOLOL


----------

